# How to get video from iTunes desktop to iPhone?



## glowingroses (Sep 14, 2014)

What button do I push in iTunes on my desktop to get a video from iTunes to my iPhone 4 using the USB cord?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are no longer trying to get videos to an Android phone you might want to be courteous and mention that in your other thread, which has responses from several people.


----------



## glowingroses (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes I did that Terry. BTW, I already succeeded in getting a video from iTunes to my iPhone 4 once and then tried for over an hour to do it again. I haven't succeeded yet, but I know it can be done. Anyone know which button to push in iTunes to make the portal open up to my iPhone?


----------

